# .

## Pentax

- . -       (   ,       ). ..  ,    .    .      ,      .  - .    .    .      ,   . 
.

----------

-

----------


## Pentax

- .

----------


## s27501

?

----------

> - .

        . 
      ...

----------


## Sir_2006

,   .  .

----------

> ,   .  .

       .        ,

----------

,  

 -     ,   ,          4 
 

-     "  ",      
: ""   ?
 ,     ()     ,      160-170 
   ,       ...

----------


## pierro

, . . 60   ,    "" ( - ).       ,    ,    ,    .  -   5  .   ,    .     50     . / .

----------


## Ihor

> . 
>       ...

       ,      (3 ,   )  6   1200

----------

*Ihor*,    ?   ?

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,    ?   ?

----------


## JPM

> 17      ,      ,     .  !         (1402  ),         .
>      (   )    :   ,       .  15      .      100  ,             (, , ).  Online

----------

> 

  
....

----------

> .      50-60     .

    ?       ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> ?       ...

    . 
      .  5 - 7     .
   ,   ( 5 - 7 )      .         .        ,     .    -        - .         ,

----------


## Ihor

> . 
>       .  5 - 7     .
>    ,   ( 5 - 7 )      .         .        ,     .    -        - .         ,

----------


## Pentax

.

----------


## Pentax

? ,        (    ).

----------


## y-mob

> ,        (    ).

  . 
-

----------

